# Top 5 Fishing Spots near Jackson OH



## Opiedog (Jan 7, 2009)

Fellow anglers, I will be in Jackson OH for business in a couple of weeks. I would like to take my Kayak along and do some fishing on Saturday 4/18. I'd like to ask for your top 5 Hot Spot recommendations for this time of year. I don't have any preferences as to the type of fish I catch. Any suggestions?


----------



## fishslime (Jul 28, 2006)

Jackson lake (has good bass and some big eaten size sunfish)
Tycoon lake not to far away know for it's big bass and has some decent crappie and sunfish
Lake rupert
Jackson city res
oak hill res


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes i live 10Min from jackson in wellston 
#1LakeRupert
-Catfish,Crappie,Bass,Walleye,Pike,Saugeye,Bluegill,
#2LakeAlma
-Catfish,Crappie,Bass,
#3LittleRaccoonCreek
-Catfish,Carp,Saugeye,Pike,Walleye,Bass,Crappie,Bluegill,Turtle,,lol 
#4HammertownLake
-Catfish,RainbowTrout,Bass,Crappie,Saugeye,Carp,Bluegill
#5JacksonLake 
-BigCatfish,BigCrappie
------------
....................Lake Rupert-This time of year either fish down off the dam or in the spillway for Crappie with minnows or small lures For saugeye with minnows and medium sized spinners
----------
....................LakeAlma-Fish off the bridge with minnows or wax worms to catch Bass,Crappie up to 15"
---------
....................LittleRaccoonCreek-Going toward lake alma on SR349 from wellston turn right on a small road by waterworks go to the end on the left will be a small opening fish there use minnows and nightcrawlers and wax worms to take Crappies,Bass,And Carp
---------
..................HammertownLakeRes.-If you are on SR93 Go down town off 93 theres a Speedway the street beside it is SouthStreet it eneds into the lake that spot use Minnows crawlers and wax worms to take Trout,bass,Cats(if you fish deep enough),And Crappie
-------
..............JacksonLake-Fish anywhere in the lake(Its all shallow) use nightcrawlers and wax worms to take cats up to 20lbs(Fish on the bottom)also take crappies and bluegill on wax worms and crawlers....There you go!!have your pick!! Oh and BTW Tycoon lake is about 15Min from Galipolis and about 45Min from jackson I have fished these lakes for 7+years and they are in order of which i think are best i hope i am of some help if you have any more questions about the spots or lakes or anything just PM me )


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

if your heading out of wellston towards chillicothe theres a great little water hole that ive caught some huge bass out of. its a public park with a ball park in it. not sure why its there or why it was built but ive caught numerous bass out of that water over 20in when i was a kid. a kayak would prob get you into some even better water because there was alot of it that was inaccessible from the banks and i never saw anyone put a normal boat in it. if i were going to be in the jackson area with a kayak, i would def hit up that place.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Those are old strip mind ponds.City of wellston draws water from them.Right off 327.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Just a comment on Rupert.You have a better chance of winning the lottery than catching a pike.They tried to stock there at one time.So a few might be left.But I havent heard of anyone catching one in about 15 years.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i was just about to comment on the pike thing... they haven't been in there for years ......


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

thats the place, right off 327. it must have been around 1993 or 94 i caught a bass that was 23'' from there on a 6'' culprit worm. didnt have anything to weigh it but i was guessing it was 6 or 7 pounds. probably caught at least 10 that were over 20 inches around that same time, i released all of them. havent been down there for along time.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I fished Alma And Rupert tonite, Skunked at Alma . Caught 4 at Rupert A small bass and 3 small Crappie , Lost a real nice Crappie at bank flopped off, Was around 12-13 inch Range. Water at both places was up about 2-3 feet


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

Riverwader
i fish alma and rupert every year very often at alma is the water up any more havent been there for a few days or by it just kive 5Min away ive caught probly 40small Bass in the past month there (february)


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

That was the first time in 4 years Ive fished it, So I really wouldnt know how much th water is up compared to normal time , but there was people everywher at both places, Only seen two other fish caught allday


----------

